# Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?



## nowi04 (11. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen guten transportablen Gefrierschrank- oder Truhe empfehlen?
Die Betonung liegt auf GEFRIER. Nicht Kühl oder Cool.....
Es geht darum, dass ich z.B. im Sommerurlaub, den ich mit meiner Frau am Mittelmeer verbringe, trotz Hotel mit Vollpension einen lohnenden Grund zum Angeln habe. Also wenn ich die Fische schon nicht zubereiten kann, weil das Zimmer keine Küche hat, könnte man sie ja einfrieren....
Also müsste das Gerät sowohl 220 Volt haben (kann es ja nicht 2 Wochen mit der Autobatterie betreiben) als auch 12 Volt für die Rückfahrt.
Was kostet, wo gibt, wie geht......?
Würde mich über Eure Erfahrungen freuen (oder falls es dazu schon Diskussionen gab, über einen Link dort hin, ich finde hier immer nichts.
Danke!
Nowi


----------



## antonio (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

such mal nach kompressorkühlboxen(jo da gibts gefrier nicht nur kühl) oder im campingbereich dort wirst du fündig.
220 v muß nicht sein mit nem 220/12v netzteil bist du für beide varianten gerüstet.
eine firma wäre waeco.

antonio


----------



## nowi04 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Danke Dir! Gucke ich doch gleich mal nach. Klar, mit Netzteil von 220 auf 12 geht natürlich auch.


----------



## milos2009 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Oder hier:

http://www.ctc-parts.de/6a.htm


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Hallo,
es gibt nur eine die Gefriert!!
Und das ist diese hier von Dometic RC 1180 EG (elektolux).

http://www.dometic.com/de/Europe/Ge...rsicht-Kuhlboxen/Produkt/?productdataid=67793


----------



## Waldemar (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

wie, braucht man zum campen eine besondere tiefkühltruhe???
was muß denn da anders dran sein als bei der zu hause, bis auf die größe natürlich?


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es gibt nur eine die Gefriert!!
> Und das ist diese hier von Dometic RC 1180 EG (elektolux).
> 
> http://www.dometic.com/de/Europe/Ge...rsicht-Kuhlboxen/Produkt/?productdataid=67793


 

Entschuldige bitte,:m

aber deine Aussage ist falsch.Möglicherweise ist das die
einzige Box die du kennst.Waeco ist z.B.ein weiterer Anbieter.Und es gibt noch einige mehr,

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> wie, braucht man zum campen eine besondere tiefkühltruhe???
> was muß denn da anders dran sein als bei der zu hause,* bis auf die größe natürlich?*






*Könnte das der Knackpunkt sein?:m*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Guck doch mal bei Obelink rein... Da gibts die Mobicool für schmale 159,-Öcken.

Geht bis -15°#h


----------



## nowi04 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Danke für Eure reichhaltigen Vorschläge. Da werde ich bis zum Sommer sicher was passendes finden und meine Frau kann nicht mit dem Argument kommen: "Was willst Du denn im Urlaub mit Fisch wenn wir Vollverpflegung haben......."....ätsch, dann essen wir ihn eben zu Hause....


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Guck doch mal bei Obelink rein... Da gibts die Mobicool für schmale 159,-Öcken.
> 
> Geht bis -15°#h



mhm ..... schönes Teil ! 
ich glaub sowas muß ich dann mal einpacken wenn es mitm Campingbus in Richtung Norge geht ... #6
sogar nur 149.-


----------



## dukewolf (13. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Leute die Marke Waeco hat seinen Markt nicht umsonst.  Waeco hat seine Erfahrungen im LKW Kühlbox / Kühlschrank / und Gefrierboxbereich bekommen.  Die Teile sind aber auch für den Dauereinsatz total spitze. 
Wer aber nur einmal eine kleine Truhe für den Urlaub benötigt, ist mit den hier beschriebenen anderen Produkten sicher auch gut beraten.


----------



## avrock (13. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

kauf dir einfach eine kleine die man normalerweise zuhause aufstellt aber eben so ein mini teil und besorg dir nen spannungswandler von 12 auf 230 volt meist reicht da schon ein kleiner mit ca.300 watt  die gibt es sehr günstig !!! 
vorteil das teil ist leise auch im hotel verbraucht weniger als die 12 volt teile auch im auto! und zur not kannst sie auch zuhause nutzen wenn deine kühltruhe zuhause zu voll ist oder die frau mekert das der köderfisch immer zwischen dem essen liegt !!! 


mfg jan


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Ich bin Jahrelang im Lkw durch Europa gekurvt und hatte eine Waeco dabei... Und die hat gefrostet! Dafür gibt es ja das Einstellrad.
Und sie sollte eine Spannungsabhängige Stromabschaltung haben... nicht das dir die Kiste bei einer Pause die Autobatterie leernuckelt.
Bei den "günstigeren" sollte man auf die Produktbeschreibung achten. Meist steht da "...kühlt bis zu xx Grad unter der Umbgebungsthemperatur..." .
Die sind untauglich für deinen Zweck. Ich habe im Garten eine Box stehen, die mit 220V, 12-24V und Gas betreiben werden kann. Die stammt aus dem Campingbereich. Vielleicht schaust du da mal nach, die Wohnmobil-Freaks müssen ja ihr Futter ja auch irgendwie einfrieren können.


----------



## Notung (14. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte,:m
> 
> aber deine Aussage ist falsch.Möglicherweise ist das die
> einzige Box die du kennst.Waeco ist z.B.ein weiterer Anbieter.Und es gibt noch einige mehr,
> ...



Hallo,
aber keine 12V, 220V u. Gas!!!
Oder???????????????


----------



## Waldemar (14. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

ich hab mir in der bucht mal ne hanseatic-truhe geschosse, für 45,-€
inhalt 65l, gesamtbreite nur 43cm.
mein kumpel hat sich son würfel neu gekauft für nen guten hunni.
der ist nicht so hoch.
alles 230v geräte.
auf jedem campingplatz giebt es doch stromanschlüsse.
und son paar stunden fahrt geht immer, auch ohne strom.
außerdem glaub ich, dass die besser frosten als die 12v geräte.
die sind eher nur fur den transport gefrosteter sachen über längere zeit.
für fernfahrer natürlich top.
aber zum fische hart machen find ich meine kleine haustruhe besser.
nicht nur wegen dem preisunterschied.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> aber zum fische hart machen find ich meine kleine haustruhe besser.




Ist ´se auch- Die Mobicool brauch ´ne kleine Ewigkeit, bis das Gut auf die -15° runtergefrostet ist.


----------



## nowi04 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Habe mir jetzt eine Waeco Cool Freeze CDF 18 gekauft. Die ist nicht größer als eine herkömmliche Kühlbox, kann aber variabel von Plus 10 bis Minus 18 Grad eingestellt werden und ist auch zum Dauerbetrieb geeignet. 
Also ist mein Sommerurlaub gerettet (es sei denn, ich fange sooo viel, dass nicht alles rein passt, aber da nehme ich eben auch noch einen Grill mit...)


----------



## ulf (30. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*

Hallo

Wenn es auch für den mobilen Betrieb geeignet sein soll, kann ich die Geräte von Kissmann auch sehr empfehlen. Die bauen Kühlschränke für 12/24/220V mit Kompressorkühlung. Ich habe so ein Teil schon sein Jahren im Wohnmobil und da sind auch bei 45°C Außentemperatur Eiswürfel kein Problem.
Hier http://shop.12v-kuehlgeraete.de/ kann man sich einen schönen Überblick verschaffen, was es an mobilen Kühlgeräten so gibt.
Die günstigste Methode ist aber wirklich ein normales 220V Geräte zu kaufen und für den Transport einen 12V/220V Umrichter zu verwenden, wenn man das nur eher selten nutzt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## gründler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Camping-Gefriertruhe. Was ist gut?*



nowi04 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt eine Waeco Cool Freeze CDF 18 gekauft. Die ist nicht größer als eine herkömmliche Kühlbox, kann aber variabel von Plus 10 bis Minus 18 Grad eingestellt werden und ist auch zum Dauerbetrieb geeignet.
> Also ist mein Sommerurlaub gerettet (es sei denn, ich fange sooo viel, dass nicht alles rein passt, aber da nehme ich eben auch noch einen Grill mit...)


 

#6#6#6

Habe schön länger ne kleine und große Waeco,Du wirst es nicht bereuen,die sind einfach Top.


----------

